# What's the condition of the DTG textile printer



## kristywhy916 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I finally saw the DTG machine on the trade show last couple weeks and saw their prints on the black color t-shirt, the colors looks quite sharp, but on the other colors t-shirts, such as white, green and yellows, the images looks so dusky. 
I am the beginner in the textile field and I would like to know DTG printer is it stable enough to print on the black color t-shirt? Also, I heard from my friend that the white ink is very easy to clog the print head, the white ink very unstable and need to change the print head very often. Is that right?
Is the print head expensive and what print head is DTG using?
Anyone can help? or anybody whose are using the DTG right now and give me some opinions? 
Thank you. 

Yours Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

well the original kiosk is using a printhead that cost around 250 USD, it is the same printhead that the T-jet/2 uses and I have had no clogging issues but I have heard of a couple people with them.


----------



## Gordz (Apr 29, 2007)

The DTG kit is pretty stable. White ink needs a pre treatment to be applied to the fabric to prevent the pigment from sinking into the fabric, the pre treat causes the white ink to go to a jelly like state extremely fast.

If you allow the printhead to touch a pretreated garment the white nozzles will block and you will need to replace the printhead. If you follow the simple care routine you should have no problems with your DTG at all. Clogging can happen if the white ink is allowed to 'settle' for too long. 

Clogs can normaly be cleared with head cleans.


----------

